# 2011 1.4 Eco MT clutch is out at 50K



## Ruger01 (May 3, 2013)

OK noob here so if this is in the wrong place...apologies. I have seen a ton of posts about Cruze clutches going out early but no real solutions other than sucking it up and having it replaced. I just got a quote for $1200 from my dealership. Is it wishful thinking to hope that Chevy will own up to having sub-standard parts in their cars? I did see on one post a guy had a picture of his old clutch next to the "new and improved" GM replacement. Has anyone had any luck getting GM to cover their clutch replacements? I have been driving manual cars for 30 years and never had a clutch go out under 125k with normal use. I'm hoping someone knows of a TSB or something that will help me out...as well as the tons of other 2011 Cruze owners with faulty clutches.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Almost all of the other cases happened before 15k miles. They do cover the clutch but only up to that 15k mark. Unfortunately, I do not see them giving a warranty on a 50k one. Keep us posted though, would like to see the outcome of this one. 50k is low mileage for a clutch to go out without some help.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think you're going to be out of pocket on this one. The vast majority of the bad clutches gave up the ghost between 12 and 15 thousand miles. The only thing that might save you is if you insist on reviewing the clutch pressure plate to ensure it's being fully engaged. The faulty clutches were the result of a non-flat pressure plate.


----------



## Ruger01 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll keep you posted. Prob going to try this one myself with some technical help from a friend. I have a lift and a tranny jack. I just can't stomach the $800 labor cost. Any chance anyone knows of a repair manual that's out other than the super expensive shop manual the dealerships use? I can't seem to find anything...I guess the car is still too new.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow that does seem rather low for a clutch especially if you are not racing your car which I assume that you are not doing. I honestly hope mine doesn't go out at 50k that is awfully low and I haven't even punched my car yet so I would be hellbent to see it need replacement at 50k. Keep us posted and hopefully the dealer will do something for you about it.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Ruger01 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I'll keep you posted. Prob going to try this one myself with some technical help from a friend. I have a lift and a tranny jack. I just can't stomach the $800 labor cost. Any chance anyone knows of a repair manual that's out other than the super expensive shop manual the dealerships use? I can't seem to find anything...I guess the car is still too new.


There's so much room in these cars you can probably bang it out in a few hours. Good luck!

I know there's a special tool for torquing the PP, but it seems like something that could easily be done without it.


----------



## Ruger01 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah I figure I can handle it just prob take me twice as long as someone who does it for a living...I have more time than money. I've changed motors in my CBR, used to work on aircraft, and done some other mechanical stuff, just not a clutch. I've always had Hondas and Toyotas and never had to! Would be nice to have a Chilton or Haynes manual though. Nothing even on youtube. I think I'll post somewhere else and see if anyone can share a link or something for clutch replacement instructions.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hopefully the Cruze is as easy as a Civic to put a clutch in. Take some pictures along the way if you would...I'm sure many here would find them useful.

The dual-mass flywheel can lead to some real trickery getting it all back together.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You should consider a subscription to Alldata. $27 for a year or $45 for 5 years for one car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That does seem odd to have it go out that early. Mine's fine at 57k miles, most of those tuned, and some decided romping on it. 

I'd DIY it, but that's me. Having the tranny jack and lift will save a lot of hassle. Make sure to get some organizers for the giant pile of bolts/nuts that will accumulate if you do DIY. The extra 30 minutes you spend now keeping the hardware organized will more than make up for itself on re-assembly when you're tired and twirling wrenches in a mad dash to get it done.


----------

